# Mythos mods



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello. I have recently acquired a Mythos and now I'm thinking about making it even slicker. So I've ordered the clump crusher from BB and I wondered about changing the aesthetic too.

Jeebsy suggested (jokingly I think) that I should paint it black - but actually that's my preferred idea right now (thinking powder coat) - anyone got any thoughts on this? I know there are some plastic bits that presumably need a special approach?

All thoughts very welcome! Cheers!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just use hammerite and dont worry about the plastic bits too much!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds rustic.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only metal can be powder coated as it gets baked at 400 degrees or something. You'd need to be able to get the side/back panel off for coating.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I need to take it apart! You suggested that I seem to recall!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Apparently @daren looked into getting his painted, maybe he can advise. Would you be comfortable taking it apart?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm. Just looking at it and there's a whole lot of gubbins. Maybe I'll revel in its aesthetic offensiveness instead?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the case doesn't come off to paint it, i've just scored it off my my list of potential grinders.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Vinyl wrap?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been thinking about vinyl wrap... It's the future


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What about Plastidip?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> If the case doesn't come off to paint it, i've just scored it off my my list of potential grinders.


Not sure how I feel about that rationale!

Do you wanna Tango it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beanosaurus said:


> Not sure how I feel about that rationale!
> 
> Do you wanna Tango it?


I assumed he was jesting?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Matt tango or matt grey, and take a dremel to the sides


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> I assumed he was jesting?!


I'm serious, don't like silver things

  P1030648 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I'm serious, don't like silver things
> 
> P1030648 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


I'm a man, so I'm terrible with subtlety when it comes to colour - but I'm definitely seeing silver.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

You know when you've been Tango'd...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll probably take it apart one day in a few years when my kids are older and paint it (if I still have it then). Love those colours together.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc

Whaaat?!? If you still have the Mythos in a few years, only the other day you were potentially thinking about a Ceado e37s! Short term memory, lol!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> jonc
> 
> Whaaat?!? If you still have the Mythos in a few years, only the other day you were potentially thinking about a Ceado e37s! Short term memory, lol!


Still thinking about one! ;-) The problem is the mythos is so good I'm worried nothing else will compare now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You haven't had hands on with a Ceado yet so bit early to say something like that. e92 best grinder in the world or words to that effect, I believe DavecUK said. Is your Mythos really that good?!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> You haven't had hands on with a Ceado yet so bit early to say something like that. e92 best grinder in the world or words to that effect, I believe DavecUK said. Is your Mythos really that good?!


Erm I have little to compare to. But it's just really easy (and I like that). Once I have the clump crusher it's going to be even simpler. Fancy lending me a Ceado - then I'll be able to judge?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was going to offer it on another thread then I saw how far away you are! 3.5 hours round trip. But then if you're happy with the Mythos, problem solved.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Was going to offer it on another thread then I saw how far away you are! 3.5 hours round trip. But then if you're happy with the Mythos, problem solved.


Very kind - thanks.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Was going to offer it on another thread then I saw how far away you are! 3.5 hours round trip. But then if you're happy with the Mythos, problem solved.


It's big though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's where the e37 is a rare breed. Short and squat like a club bouncer as Beanosaurus, I think it was, said.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Still wondering if I should have joined the group buy. Ah well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Still thinking about one! ;-) The problem is the mythos is so good I'm worried nothing else will compare now.


You obviously have not lived! The Mythos is good, the Mythos is very good, but there are other grinders that are just as good or even better!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have to remember, DAve C has a Vesuvius which allows him to adjust and play with the profiling. A lever machine is best suited to a conical, so they say, and a flat burr paired to a pump. will probably get shot down, but I do not think DAve C has had that many conicals to play with, when compared to flats. I say that, because I have seen many photos of his kitchen unts and is probably the reason why he ran a Mazzer Mini until fairly recently! The `E92 is tiddly in size when compared to your average titan


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''A lever machine is best suited to a conical, so they say, and a flat burr paired to a pump''

Who are 'they' ??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually Gary, in my experience this far with lever machines (Ek and r120 excluded) the best extractions I have had ate from the big conics, now why, I don't know but side by side the e8 is not as good as the e10 on the L1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nuff said. Grow up **** boy and get some proper gear!

I agree with CC so 2 of us constitutes a they. Wanna fight about it.....lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

To be serious, I quite offer have a pump side by side with my lever and I usually find that the same bean and same grinder with a darker bean, produces a far more complex range of taste through the lever. Likewise, if I put the flat burr I find the lever still wins but the pump profile is much closer.

The TS I have runs the lever pretty close though. Perhaps lighter beans would be different. If ever you are inNewcastle, I dare you to pop in!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Nuff said. Grow up **** boy and get some proper gear!
> 
> I agree with CC so 2 of us constitutes a they. Wanna fight about it.....lol


Quite happy with a slayer 1 group, Black Eagle Gravimetric and More Clima Pro's than you can shake a stick at. Sorry pitch fork ; 0)

Enough with all this rhetoric and conjecture i'm off to measure my TDS's with science-wizzardry boxes to gather me some FACTS


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Quite happy with a slayer 1 group, Black Eagle Gravimetric and More Clima Pro's than you can shake a stick at. Sorry pitch fork ; 0)
> 
> Enough with all this rhetoric and conjecture i'm off to measure my TDS's with science-wizzardry boxes to gather me some FACTS


difference is, I own my kit!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> difference is, I own my kit!


La propriété, c'est le vol !

I own my EK , total waste of money , i'm never at home ; )


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd happily fork out zero pound, zero pence for the latest toys. Send them to me!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, to be serious, obviously it must be fantastic to have all this kit available. When you play, do you only put your own beans through or do you try some dark oily stuff and see how it handles that?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now why would I want to go and do that?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because there is life after the lighter to medium roast of course. If you do not consider it, then you are dismissing out of hand a whole avenue to explore!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Now why would I want to go and do that?


Altruism?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I couldn't be bothered with all the cleaning afterwards


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Because there is life after the lighter to medium roast of course. If you do not consider it, then you are dismissing out of hand a whole avenue to explore!


Ive tasted just about every coffee roaster out there over 7-8 years, I know I like to taste the coffee.

We are not going to start selling dark roasts so why test them out for our customers who buy our coffee?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

An odd business model, excluding a large % of the market because you don't like darker roasts, but each to his own


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

christ not this again.......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> An odd business model, excluding a large % of the market because you don't like darker roasts, but each to his own


We are very very busy, thanks : )


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Best of luck! I like darker roasts so will not be trying yours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again Christ not this ......please


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

So no one powder coated or painted a Mythos case then?


----------

